# Beau's lookout post



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What a great picture. He has to make certain the UPS man isn't coming up the walk.  Look at the coat on that boy! Beautiful!


----------



## Chiara (May 22, 2013)

Rocky does it at the same time every night since he was tiny. He's waiting for his daddy to come home. I swear he watches the clock to check when to look out.

























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh yea..all the time  Madonna watches for squirrels constantly! Ugly cell phone picture but here is one


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Lily stands in the bay window all the time! She just likes it watch the world I guess. We have even pulled the lace curtains back so she can see better. Very very rarely barks at anything, just watches. Wish I had a pic to share too. Love seeing all of your gorgeous pups.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*My lazy "watch" dog! *


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

outwest said:


> What a great picture. He has to make certain the UPS man isn't coming up the walk.  Look at the coat on that boy! Beautiful!


Funny you should mention the UPS man. Beau instantly recognizes the sound of the truck stopping in front of our house, and runs right to the front door to bark in excitement until I open it. The driver has cookies!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Too cute! What a handsome fella. I love seeing such curiosity and interest. Cute pic! 
(all of your pics are cute)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He is so handsome!!! I'd be delighted to have that little hunk watching me arrive at your front door.


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> *My lazy "watch" dog! *


He's not guarding, he's waiting for Auntie's arrival!!!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

First of all Beau is just stunning! What a gorgeous poodle! 

My 2 love looking out the window for two reasons I think. They seem to relax looking out at the backyard and also they like to make sure nobody is coming in unannounced  



















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

This was my Beau as a pup back in 2004.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Love the back to back pic Lou....super cute!

Rick...that is one good window...what a great look-out Beau had.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*When Chagall is looking out the window, there is usually something four-legged looking back*. :sheep:


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

The only window Molly ever peeks out of is my bedroom window, which is on my little patio. Since it overlooks an enclosed area, the only time she is interested, is when she hears my neighbor come out and she feels the need to bark 'once' to let her know she is there, and my neighbor will greet her with "Hello Molly, yes I see you there, pretty girl" they do this just about every day! (She is 85!) If I am out in the livingrm she'll run to the door to be let out so Darlene (neighbor) can give her a tummy rub too!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh my gosh everyone's poodles are so fabulous looking!! I can't imagine what goes through those brains of theirs!









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

All of you have such beautiful pictures of your poodles looking out windows! The only way Trixie can look out is for me to hold her up to one.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

jlf45764 said:


> All of you have such beautiful pictures of your poodles looking out windows! The only way Trixie can look out is for me to hold her up to one.


Well you will just have to buy a new couch or chair so she can look out!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*Hey Beau, do you ever feel like this? I do! ~Chagall *:dog:
Who's watching?
Tell me who's watching.
Who's watching me?
I always feel like somebody's watching me.
And I have no privacy.
Woh, I always feel like somebody's watching me.
Tell me is it just a dream?...

Who's watching me?
I don't know anymore . . . are the neighbors watching
Who's watching?
Well, it's the mailman watching me: and I don't feel safe anymore.
Tell me who's watching.
Oh, what a mess. I wonder who's watching me now,
(WHO?) the I.R.S.?
:sing: ~ excerpted lyrics from "Somebody's Watching Me" by Rockwell


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

My Gable loved to watch the world go by and if the front door was closed I often found him in the kitchen looking out the patio door.


----------



## jlf45764 (Oct 6, 2013)

Manxcat said:


> Well you will just have to buy a new couch or chair so she can look out!!


Funny you should mention that Manxcat! We bought a new couch and rocker/recliner chair the other day but neither one are by windows! Geesh! :dontknow:


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

jlf45764 said:


> Funny you should mention that Manxcat! We bought a new couch and rocker/recliner chair the other day but neither one are by windows! Geesh! :dontknow:


You mean you don't organise your whole house and furniture so it suits your poodle????? What kind of poodle parent are you????? LOL! Just kidding!!

I'm sure Trixie not being able to see out probably saves you from lots of growling and barking... Pippin likes to warn off the world, especially the local cats, then gets hyper excited when her favourite post lady comes - it can get quite noisy!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Gorgeous photos!

Poppy likes to park her bottom on the back of the sofa in the bathroom (yes, I have a BIG bathroom!), and put her paws on the windowsill - from there she has a good view of the carpark and the comingsand goings of the postman, delivery men, and several neighbours. The sitting room window is less interesting, but still occasionally useful. I always know which windows she likes from the little nose prints all over them...

My sister has a house adjoining the village shop and Post Office, so lots of people coming and going. When we are staying there, Poppy ignores all the low level windows and floor level glass doors, and dashes upstairs to check out noises from the bedroom window ... either she is not the sharpest knife in the drawer, or she prefers an aerial view!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Here are Indie, Katie (a standard that we took care of while his owner was in Assisted Living following Katrina) and Woody, our Llasa Apso dog from long ago. They loved looking out the front door at all the comings and goings...this is one of my fave pix. Katie's owner hung it in his living room!


----------



## Sweetteddy (Jun 6, 2013)

Here are Teddy and Willie


----------

